# The Graduate



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Saw the movie ages ago, just read the book this week.
Great love story!
Man, if only life could be like that!

When they headed East together at the end do y'all think it was love for evermore...or do you think after 2 kids and various houses thru the years, they ended up in court squabbling and seeking divorce?

If so, who left who and for what reason in YOUR opinion?

The decision is yours. 

Darrien


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Darrien said:


> Saw the movie ages ago, just read the book this week.
> Great love story!
> Man, if only life could be like that!
> 
> ...


They likely have user accounts here.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Plastics


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

They never married, he knocked her up, they grew apart, he went on to work in hollywood writing movies and tv shows trying to convince the rest of the country that their lifestyle is normal.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Conrad said:


> They likely have user accounts here.


I think the thread is in the archives.

"My fiancé banged my mom!!!"


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

> They likely have user accounts here.


Ahahaha!

Good one Conrad!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrs. Robinson went on a shopping spree and bought amazing shoes, divorced her husband and ended up bedding a string of 20 year olds and then had a meltdown and was found dead after a drunken weeks-long binge and abused prescription drugs. They found her face down on the bed wearing black lace lingerie and some heels.

She was way more interesting to me than her daughter or the Dustin Hoffman character so I don't really care what happened to them.

Great movie and AWESOME cinematography.


----------



## Darrien (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like a possible future for my ex actually.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Everybody knows Ben Braddock "Came Out" early in his marriage to Elaine and now has a successful career in the Mission District.


----------

